# Curious?



## tedrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Just wanted to know people's stories and how they got interested in mice and what types of mice interest them? Hopefully you include pics


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my sister bought my young son some for his birthday.His interest has long gone but I am captivated.The interest has lead to showing them and now it's mainly exhibition mice I am interested in.I love the mouse club and the people who are part of it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've always had a couple of pet mice kicking around. I used to breed rats but gave them up for a lot of reasons and started breeding mice for exhibition instead. Mice are utterly charming little animals, and breeding/showing them has brought me a lot of happiness and introduced me to some really lovely people. I can't see myself giving the hobby up, ever.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Kept them when I was younger, accidently killed a few (I was 4!). Then when I bought a snake 3/4 years back and found that the freezer mice were very expensive, I chose to buy and breed my own. I did so, but then started to get interested in the genetics. And so I did research and bought more, and just branched from there  now I breed shows, pet types, and I have different coat types like fuzzy, satin, longhair, astrex, and aby. All different kinds of colours and markings 

I sold my snake (tamest corn in the world, too boring for me), and I now have 2 lizzards. I breed for pets, to improve lines and for feeder (supplying a few friends aswell as myself  )


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I saw an article on mice in my dads Fur and Feather, and being from a large livestock family, I was smitten. A local breeder was found and I never looked back. Had mice a very long time with only breaks when there have been major personal distractions in my life. When I start up again it will give me the next 40 years of pleasure. All is in place to do so, sholud have a mousery by christmas and orders out for stock, cant wait.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I first got interested in raising mice when I couldn't find a good feeder supplier but as I researched breeding methods and care I found out how much I could learn about genetics (a huge interest of mine) and I started breeding for color and type using surplus young for my original purpose. Now I work on producing banded tans.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My daughter caught a wild mouse and talked me into letting her keep it, as we had a small tank left over from her bringing a gecko home at the end of a school year. We let the mouse go after a couple of days, as the poor little thing was frantic about wanting out, and since we had invested in bedding, water bottle, and food it only made sense to go get a couple of pet mousies. The daughter lost interest after less than a year, but I was hooked.

My mousies are my retreat and relaxation. Handling them just makes me smile. I love them a lot.


----------

